# Ứng dụng tính ngày rụng trứng



## mintmintonline (27/1/22)

Dưới đây là một số ứng dụng công cụ giúp theo dõi ngày rụng trứng hoàn toàn miễn phí trên điện thoại mà chị em có thể tải về sử dụng.
*1. Phần mềm Flo – công cụ tính ngày rụng trứng*
Flo là một app ứng dụng thông minh với đầy đủ các tiện ích hiện đang được rất nhiều chị em phụ nữ hiện đại lựa chọn. Ứng dụng Flo này đã có hơn 150 triệu người dùng trên toàn thế giới. Với công cụ này chị em sẽ biết được cụ thể ngày rụng trứng của các kỳ kinh nguyệt tiếp theo bằng cách tính toán dựa trên nhật ký chu kỳ kinh nguyệt mà chị em đã ghi lại trước đó.




Để sử dụng thì chị em chỉ cần nhập ngày đầu tiên bắt đầu rụng “dâu” và chu kỳ của kỳ kinh gần nhất, sau đó thì ứng dụng sẽ tự động theo dõi chu kỳ. Nó sẽ tính toán và thông báo cụ thể tới bạn về ngày rụng trứng, ngày an toàn, ngày bắt đầu kinh nguyệt tiếp theo. Bên cạnh đó thì ứng dụng Flo cũng đưa ra 7 ngày thụ thai để dễ có thai nhất trong mỗi chu kỳ trứng rụng, đồng thời chị em dùng app này cũng sẽ dễ dàng theo dõi các kiến thức về sức khỏe, cách thay đổi và tăng cường chế độ luyện tập cho bản thân.
*2. Phần mềm Clue – công cụ tính ngày rụng trứng*
Đây cũng là một ứng dụng thông minh dành cho phụ nữ, hỗ trợ dự đoán gần như chính xác thời gian rụng trứng và thời điểm bắt đầu của chu kỳ tiếp theo. Clue cũng thông báo đến người sử dụng về những dấu hiệu bất thường xảy ra trong suốt kỳ trứng rụng và đồng thời cung cấp những mẹo giúp bạn chăm sóc sức khỏe tốt hơn.




Ứng dụng này cũng sẽ hỗ trợ rất tốt nếu chị em đang quan tâm về vấn đề sinh con. Clue sẽ phân tích các thông tin mà bạn đã cung cấp trước đó về ngày trứng rụng và từ đó giúp bạn lên kế hoạch thụ thai chính xác nhất để gia tăng khả năng mang thai của mình.
*3. Công cụ tính ngày rụng trứng – phần mềm Period Tracker*
Đây là phần mềm nhận được nhiều đánh giá tốt nhất. Với cấu hình đơn giản, dễ sử dụng để ghi lại những thông tin cần thiết trong kỳ kinh nguyệt. Period Tracker phù hợp với tất cả chị em phụ nữ ở nhiều độ tuổi khác nhau, kể cả tuổi dậy thì hay đã qua lứa tuổi tiền mãn kinh.




Ứng dụng này tính toán dựa trên căn cứ thông tin mà người dùng cung cấp ban đầu và dự đoán ngày rụng trứng, chu kỳ kinh nguyệt cũng như thời điểm dễ thụ thai nhất. Bên cạnh đó thì Period Tracker cũng cảnh báo khi kỳ kinh đến trễ, thông báo những bất thường xảy ra.
*4. Công cụ tính ngày rụng trứng Ladytimer*
Ladytimer là ứng dụng tính ngày rụng trứng chính xác mà hoàn toàn miễn phí. Công cụ này sẽ giúp bạn dự đoán ngày bắt đầu có “dâu” và tự động tính chu kỳ kinh nguyệt mỗi tháng. Ngoài ra nó cũng sẽ giúp bạn có thêm nhiều dữ liệu để thụ thai hoặc phòng tránh mang thai ngoài ý muốn.




Sử dụng công cụ tính ngày rụng trứng Ladytimer này còn giúp cho chị em đang sử dụng có một biểu đồ trực quan về các chỉ số sức khoẻ như: triệu chứng, nhiệt độ, chu kỳ kinh… từ đó giúp cho bạn chủ động hơn trong việc tập luyện và điều trị sớm khi có dấu hiệu bất thường. Một tính năng tuyệt vời nữa là công cụ này cũng cho phép bạn chia sẻ dữ liệu của bản thân cho người thân và bác sĩ để được hỗ trợ tư vấn điều trị được tốt nhất/
*5. Công cụ tính ngày rụng trứng Glow*
Ứng dụng này được đánh giá là chất lượng cao được nhiều người dùng tin tưởng. Glow theo dõi chu kỳ kinh nguyệt và canh ngày rụng trứng cho bạn, giúp bạn có thể thực hiện thụ thai thành công.




Công cụ này cũng cho phép bạn ghi lại những triệu chứng và ngày quan hệ để dự đoán chính xác nhất. Hiện tại ứng dụng này chỉ có phiên bản tiếng anh và có thể hơi khó sử dụng. Ứng dụng thường dùng để theo dõi chu kỳ kinh là chủ yếu.
Nguồn ** “Bỏ túi” 5 công cụ tính ngày rụng trứng chính xác tiện lợi nhất


----------

